# Cardiff Capital of Wales, United Kingdom



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Excellent! :applause:

The modern buildings don't disappoint as well, I love riverside apartment blocks.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

thanks ^^

The historic indoor market


P2146484 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

New year celebrations


Pd1016370 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

More snow pics


PC176193 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Looking towards the county of Somerset in England across the docks


PC176215 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Some recent pics, part of the national museum


P4107434 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Roath park lake, a beautiful area of the city (called Roath) surrounded by stunning victorian villas and mansions, the park is in two parts, one half the lake the other ornamental gardens and a very large recreational green. It has a lovely shopping street that leeds onto the more trendy studenty areas of Roath.


P4307567 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P4307568 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Spring is definately here


P4307571 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P4307573 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

cardiff said:


> More snow pics
> 
> 
> PC176193 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr
> ...


Spectacular, i wish i could take these kind of shots, great exposure and colour

Look very natural and pictures seem alive :cheers2:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks, i was really pleased with them. Its all to do with being in the right place at the right time (in this case 7AM on one of the largest snow falls in recent history)...oh and having a decent camera. Anyway your shots are good so i wouldnt worry!

Office block on Callaghan square, a modern in progress office development 


PA044177 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


Apartments in the bay


PA044267 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Entrance to Cardiff universitys main building


PA044088 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

A view from the top of the Norman keep in Cardiff Castle


P2146578 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

I've seen a large part of southern Wales, but I didn't know Cardiff. It looks great though.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

I didn't expect much when I opened this thread, but I'm really impressed!


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

PortoNuts said:


> Some Italian Renaissance influence here.:cheers:


Specifically Venetian. The style was chosen as the Glamorganshire Canal used to run through that end Queen Street and right past that building when it was constructed. 

Top end of Queen Street in 1950/51: http://www.gtj.org.uk/cy/large/item/54446/

I think this is looking south down what is now The Friary toward what is now the entrance to the Queens Arcade shopping centre, with the Venetian building just out of shot on the right.

You can see it passing down the eastern side of the castle and under North Road in this view

http://www.ianandjo.dsl.pipex.com/ian/pcards/p10.htm

It ran through a tunnel below street level for a bit from Queen Street, before emerging at Working Street into Mill Lane (which also explains how Hayes Bridge Road at the bottom of The Hayes gets its name).

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/multim.../01/cardiff-s-glamorgan-canal-91466-28441393/ [slide 2]

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f...iew&current=glamorgancanalandmilllane1939.jpg

Churchill Way, at the other end of Queen Street, was also an open waterway; it was covered over in 1949, but it's still a feeder for the docks.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

You should definately spend a few days in Cardiff Wapper. Always surprises me how surprised people are when they see what Cardiff looks like Arrgh, glad you are impressed. thanks for the history cybertect, it would be fascinating to see what all the canals were like and if they were a great loss or a great improvement to get rid of them.


P1010096 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr
The old library, now a museum to Cardiffs history


P1010091 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The city hall clock tower


P1010083 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Old prudential bank


P1010082 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1010081 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

City hall west entrance


P1010043 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Work ongoing on the pierhead building


_MG_0016 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Perfectly (!) timed shot 


_MG_0014 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

What a gem! :drool: 

Thanks for the explanation cyber, Venice definitely came to my mind when I saw that building. 

Congratulations to your city, cardiff. :applause:



cardiff said:


> Entrance to Cardiff universitys main building
> 
> 
> PA044088 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Portonuts

Some pics of the bay this evening

The unusual BBC studios under construction in one of the last pieces of undeveloped land in the bay


P6028738 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The watermark bar, Atradius office building and lightship cafe


P6028742 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6028744 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Soverign quay


P6028745 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6028751 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6028752 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

When the barrage was complete and the bay created, the previous nesting and feeding birds lost thier habitat so this area was created specifically for them, now its a pieceful and beautiful area for a stroll, close to the hustle and bustle of Mermaid quays' restaurants and bars


P6028753 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6028756 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6028758 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6028761 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6028762 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6028766 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6028770 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

I think we will see ducklings soon


P6028771 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6028772 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6028777 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6028788 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6028810 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

More from the bay


P6028832 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

A watergarden built into one of the disused docks


P6028829 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6028827 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6028824 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Looking towards Mermaid quay


P6028821 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6028819 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6028816 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6028812 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Former docks have been hotspots for regeneration projects throughout Britain and Cardiff did its part very well.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice photos!


----------



## GSAA (Nov 2, 2009)

cardiff said:


> New year celebrations
> 
> 
> Pd1016370 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


This is one of the things I love about the UK - cheap (by Norwegian standards, anyway ), easy-to-spot pubs seemingly on every corner, serving lots of different kinds of beer.

Also, people don't seem to automatically think you are an alcoholic if you enjoy a pint of beer at the local pub after work...

Great sets of pics, Cardiff seems to have a nice vibe and the surroundings are beautiful!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Portonuts they definately have, considering there was nothing at all in cardiffs docks (as coal being export was simply left in their trucks until loaded onto ships) to see a thriving comunity and successful new area of the city is an exciting thing. 

thanks chadoh

GSAA i take your point but be aware that this was a temporary bar placed there from a lorry to serve the new year event. though i would say peoples attitudes to alcohol in the UK is more relaxed and maybe even a bit irresponsible compared to other western countries. I'm guessing you like a drink then :cheers:

Here is a small section of the Llandaff area of the city, a very historic area that was slowly incorporated into Cardiff and now serves as the cities main cathedral. The site is one of the oldest religious sites in the UK and has seen many buildings on the site, but the present one was bombed in the war (one of the few buildings that were bombed luckily) and has a rather eclectic mix of styles, though is light and airy with a deceptive size from the outside as is built into the hill.


P6038835 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6038843 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6038847 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6038851 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Battle flags with damage


P6038852 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

After the reconstruction this was built 


P6038854 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6038856 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6038861 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

You might be able to see the oval shape of the bomb crater, now a reconcilliation garden


P6038863 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6038864 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P6038865 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The old bishops palace


P6038868 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6038866 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6038871 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6038869 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6038875 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6038876 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6038877 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

There is a very popular ghost walk around this area (voted one of the best things to do for under £10 by the guardian in the UK) and with grounds like this i can see how spooky it could be


P6038839 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6038838 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

compare this area to the bay and you see how much of a mix of architecture Cardiff has


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

More bayside tranquility now, this time on the barrage. The barrage was a £1 billlion project that required an act of parliament and created a huge freshwater lake by blocking two rivers that flow through Cardiff from escaping into the severn estuary. The Severn estuary has the second highest tidal range in the world (ie biggest difference between low tide and high tide, the city of newport 10 minutes away from Cardiff has the highest recorded difference in tidal range though its not consistent). The result was a huge area of waterfront development, as for the barrage its a 'green flag' park (meaning its high quality) with a childrens play area, skate park, outdoor gym and soon to be tethered balloon.

Looking towards penarth head


P6118888 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Looking out to the Severn estuary


P6118893 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6118895 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Looking back at the city


P6118899 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The bones of the barrage, the road is only for the harbour masters office so very quiet here


P6118903 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6118910 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6118913 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6118917 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6118919 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6118922 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Flat holm and steep Holm islands int he Severn estuary


P6118930 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6118931 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The old Penarth docks customs house, now a restaurant


P6118936 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6118937 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6118941 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Apartments by the international sports village


P6118949 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6118950 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

View from the hallway in my apartment block


P6118955 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Another stunning set! :applause:

The public space is well looked after.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Beautiful pics. Cardiff is one of the most underrated and modern cities in the UK.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Portonuts, yes the city has had great investment into public space, most of the city center has been repaved and pedestrianised recently.

thanks Conor, its a great city.

The Norman Keep seen from bute park


P6138970 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Cafe in the park


P6138967 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The clock tower


P6138972 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Castle apartments


P6138971 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6138973 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The old council building, now part of the university


P6138956 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6138957 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6138958 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6138961 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6138962 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Across the road the latest university building, not quite finnished yet though


P6138963 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Heading towards the main shopping cetner


P6138979 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6138981 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6138982 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6138984 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6138985 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

National museum of Wales, has all sorts of exhibits but the best has to be the second largest collection of impressionist art outside the Louvre in paris


P6138990 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6138996 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Law courts in the civic center


P6138997 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6138980 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6138995 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Fantastic! That new Uni building looks very interesting, especially the wooden part.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm also very fond of that university building and no words for the castle. :drool:


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

This is a fantastic thread! I haven't been to Cardiff in many years, but it looks so green. It also gives you the impression that it's a much bigger city than it actually is. Clearly, times are good for the Welsh capital!


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Great looking city. I visited several times in the 1970's and early '80's but never went to the docklands area. I don't think it was the done thing in those days but if I ever went to Cardiff again I would make that my first "port" of call.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

geoff189d said:


> Great looking city. I visited several times in the 1970's and early '80's but never went to the docklands area. I don't think it was the done thing in those days but if I ever went to Cardiff again I would make that my first "port" of call.


In the 70s and 80s i don't think there was much to see other than unused railway sidings, and was probably a bit of a rough area. Its completely unrecognisable now, even the dock system has changed with large sections filled in and some cut off from others. I don't recognise the city from 10 years ago, it's definitely in it's prime but has a long way still to go with a few exciting schemes still to come. What is good is that the historical parts are being preserved in quite a sympathetic manner.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

cardiff said:


> In the 70s and 80s i don't think there was much to see other than unused railway sidings, and was probably a bit of a rough area. Its completely unrecognisable now, even the dock system has changed with large sections filled in and some cut off from others. I don't recognise the city from 10 years ago, it's definitely in it's prime but has a long way still to go with a few exciting schemes still to come. What is good is that the historical parts are being preserved in quite a sympathetic manner.


Yes, I've noticed that about the docks on Bird's Eye View. Also, I really like the look of that mini "City" area around the former Coal Exchange.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Its an interesting area, alot of very grand buildings, some renovated some in poor condition. Development has mostly beena round the edge of the water, a recent development has made the final connection between the new bay and this old historical area (which i call the exchange quarter). It will be interesting to see how it develops, the coal exchange itself is undergoing a very protracted refurbishment; unless you are looking for it is quite hidden, but the whole area is very interesting to wander around.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

That sounds good - Exchange Quarter!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Congratulations to the city! :applause:



> *'Gem' Cardiff in world's top 10 places to visit in 2011*
> 
> *Cardiff has been named by a magazine as one of the top 10 places to visit in the world this year.*
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-13875925



> *Cardiff comes 6th in top ten world places to visit this summer*
> 
> ...


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...d-places-to-visit-this-summer-91466-28919168/


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Great news, the city was also named Europoean city of sport as well.

Here are some pics around the the only surviving dock buildings, there wernt many to start with and have been incorporated into rediential developments between the city center and the bay. There were never that many of them seeing as there is no need to store coal, but its an interesting area, very tranqil and pretty.

I'm not sure most people know of this area, its quite hidden but only moments away from the city center. This is the dock feeder, it flows through Bute park, past the castle, under the city center and then out into the dock system


P6229069 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6229068 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6229063 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6229057 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

An old bakery, now apartments


P6229067 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6229049 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6229047 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

This is now a hotel


P6229042 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6229038 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Atlantic Wharf, one of the first places in the bay to see redevelopment. It has some offices to the north, with a hotel, and large restaurant/bar half way down the dock in a converted warehouse. Not alot to bring you here but a nice place for a stroll.


P6229033 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6229037 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6229026 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

>>>


P6229023 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6229012 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

>>>


P6229014 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

the latest set of apartments, interesting to see how the first apartments to be built are of much larger sizes


P6229003 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

I love the play of light on days like this


P6229007 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice stuff. Reminds me of a mini Albert Docks.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

cardiff said:


> Atlantic Wharf, one of the first places in the bay to see redevelopment. It has some offices to the north, with a hotel, and large restaurant/bar half way down the dock in a converted warehouse. Not alot to bring you here but a nice place for a stroll.


Masterplanned by Cardiff architects, Holder Mathias, who were the first people to move in to the development at the Bonded Warehouse (the one with the blue columns)

http://www.holdermathias.com/masterplanning/n/1/i/155

I had a couple of friends who worked there after graduation.

Somewhere around the house, I have some rather ancient black and white photos of Cardiff that I took in the mid-80s. It all looks rather shiny these days in comparison


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Does have a similar look, thanks cybertect for the info! Would be interesting to see those pics


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

that mixed architecture from medieval to modern is quite an interesting sight.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That architecture is indeed very nice; thanks for the updates, cardiff


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats what i love about the city, a mix of everything aster4000. Thanks Christos-greece

Here is St Marys street, the last main street in the city center to be pedestrianised (which is still onging). The street was the first main street in the city, where the market was located and town hall. Over the last 20 years most of its origional functions moved away and is now a restaurant, bar and nightclub street, with some retail mixed in. The refurbishment has had a huge impact on the street, as its has most of the greatest private sector architecture in the city.

The street is split into two section, the castle quarter:


P6229126 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

and st Marys street (this section only just completed without street furniture):


P6229128 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6229107 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Castle street viewed from the castle


P6229110 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The view at the other end of the castle


P6229118 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

View from the same place towards the center


P6229121 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

A small park behind the Museum of Cardiff


P6229070 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Hodge house, on the site of the old town hall


P6229080 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Historic market


P6229081 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

More castle quarter


P6229083 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

More views from castle


P6229091 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6229095 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6229072 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

:applause:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely city!
the architecture of different periods somehow blends among each other.
Likewise, there is a relaxed and easy aura on its streets.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the nice pics....Cardiff is so beautiful.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks capricorn2000, it does tend to blend together very well into a great streetscape.

thanks Linguine

Heres Penarth, to the south west of the bay and now all but in name part of the city. It was traditionally a victorian seaside resort, where miners would spend their holidays. now its a very affluent area with huge houses and a great town center and waterfront. However the locals can only be described as NIMBYS IMO and this has seen a decline in its promenade, and sped it change into merely another suburb of Cardiff (the locals however probably wouldnt see it this way!). 

I access Penarth by walking along the barrage, though there is a good water taxi and train service from the bay and city center.


P6269132 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The barrage locks, you can see the bridge opening


P6269134 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The view from Penarth head, here the view to the east towards the city of newport and the Severn bridges (the docks can be seen just to the left). I was surprised how blue the water was as this is the second highest tidal range in the world


P6269138 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

View over Penarth promenade towards the Knapp (pointy bit of land, where Marconi transmitted the first ever electronic message across water)


P6269141 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Looking to Somerset, Weston Supermare can be seen on the right


P6269142 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Apartments on the Promonade


P6269143 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The Pier, just been awarded a multi million pound grant for improvements (lets hope it doesnt burn down like all the rest under redevelopment!)


P6269145 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The promonade


P6269144 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The pier


P6269154 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269149 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269155 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

View towards the inner harbour


P6269147 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Not the best beach, stunning beaches are only a few miles away though


P6269157 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The old public swimming baths


P6269158 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269160 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269161 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

From the Italian gardens


P6269165 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269166 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269162 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269176 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

more pics to come


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Posh house with a sea view


P6269177 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269169 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269179 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Typical housing


P6269181 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Heading into the town center


P6269183 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269184 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269185 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269186 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269188 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The library


P6269189 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269190 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269191 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269193 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269194 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269196 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The view towards the bay and city center


P6269201 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The view from penarth head over Cardiff bay

This is the point where Penarth and Cardiff connect at the river Ely, a large marina and the International Sports Village is here


P6269204 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Houses with a good view


P6269205 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269206 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269207 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269210 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

>>>


P6269208 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Back towards the Inner Harbour 


P6269215 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269216 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269217 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I love the vibe of maritime cities. Stunning promenade up there, has a kind of Mediterranean look. :bow:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

It did feel very mediterranean, it was also hotter that day than the Med!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Absolutely fascinating pictures and well done :applause:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks SO143

The international (a term used too often in Cardiff) Food and drink festival rolled into town, or more specificly Roald Dahl Plas, which was a former dock called the oval basin that has been covered and turned into a large mutifunctional plaza. Its named after the famous childrens author who grew up in Cardiff adn wrote books such as James and the giant peach, the twits, fantastic mr fox etc.

Here is the Farmers market that usually sets up home across the river Taff from the Millennium Stadium on a Sunday


P7099221 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The board walk by Mermaid Quay


P7099227 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

the old entrance to the oval basin


P7099230 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Roald Dahl Plass with the Millennium center Opera house behind
>>>>>


P7099233 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7099244 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Mermaid Quay restaurants and bars


P7099248 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7099250 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The pint at where the old historic bay conects to the new on Bute street


P7099252 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7099253 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7099258 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The Wales Millennium (another term used too often) center, houses a mix of performing arts institutions such as balet, opera etc. It has 3 stages and a free perfromance stage in the foyer, a really impressive building. The writing on the front is in both Welsh and English, but read left to right also makes a logical poem.


P7099259 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7099261 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7099266 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7099267 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Fantastic summery piccies there mate! It's just over the water yet I still haven't properly checked this place out. Looks fantastic, and Penarth too.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The Wales Millennium is simply stunning! :applause:

And I love the bustling crowds. Congratulations once again!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

You should definately come over Bristol Mike (your photo thread inspired me for this one by the way!). Thanks Portonuts, its an interesting building, it has some ugly sides though but has a uniquely Welsh flavour and lots of links to the area in its materials and design. The inside is beautiful also.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The Norwegian church, moved to its current location from another part fo the bay and is where Roald dahl himself was baptised. Its now used as an events venue, cafe and comunity center.


P7099281 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7099280 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The board walk


P7099278 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Another famous son, Ivor Novello's statue


P7099274 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7099271 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

cardiff said:


> You should definately come over Bristol Mike (your photo thread inspired me for this one by the way!).


Oh wow that's great to hear! Well you're doing a fantastic job. It's just a shame that so often the pictures don't show up. I've had similar problems with photobucket.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I didn't know Ivor Novello was from Cardiff. Great place there!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks

Roath park, afluent area around a typically victorian park

Heres the boating lake


P7109301 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7109304 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7109306 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Example fo some of the homes


P7109308 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7109309 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The bowling club


P7109310 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

playing fields


P7109311 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7109313 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

leafy streets


P7109314 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7109315 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7109282 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7109284 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Rose garden


P7109286 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

band playing


P7109295 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7109297 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Speechless! :master:

Those houses are superb! Everything is in the right place there.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks, I'd love to have one of the houses one day!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I can imagine so! They are simply grand.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

They arnt the grandest around Roath Park either but i think they would be big enough 

Here is Castell Coch (Welsh for Red Castle, derived from the red stone used to build it). It was origionally a watch tower halfway between the castles in Caerphilly and Cardiff, destroyed by an uprising and rebuilt as a fairytale hunting lodge for the Marquis of Bute (absolutely stunning inside but unfortunately i was here for the forest walk not the castle).


_MG_0003 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


_MG_0011 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


_MG_0013 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Views towards the city (shows how green the city is)


_MG_0018 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The topography


_MG_0019 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


IMG_0009 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

What a gem! Is Wales hilly?


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

^^ _Very_. 

More fab pics  I love those skyline snaps on the last page. The castle looks magical too.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Truly a nice town.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

To say Wales is hilly would be an understatement Porto  , the only flat parts are around the coast, and even then its not that flat. Luckilly Cardiff is almost completely flat (until you reach the north and west of the city

Thanks Conor i quite like Cardiffs skyline from that vantage point also, just needs a few talls to bulk out the midrises


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Around the bay this morning

I thought i would start with a sad note, this church is planed to be demolished along with a warehouse next to it for a development. 


_MG_0022 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

look at the date


_MG_0021 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


_MG_0024 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


_MG_0025 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Notice the abandond Bay Railway Station Building (just the platfrom in use now), its grade II listed and was the origin of the first steam-powered passenger train service in Wales


_MG_0026 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


_MG_0029 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


_MG_0033 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


_MG_0037 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


_MG_0039 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great pictures of Castell Coch there - such a cute and lovely castle! I really like the HSBC building in the last two pictures too.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

It is quite fairytale, imagine it without the pointy roofs and you probably have something more historical though. I love the view of it as you travel up the main road out fo Cardiff to the Valleys, its quite imposing.

Some mmore fromt his morning


_MG_0047 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


_MG_0050 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Baltic house and the Coal Exchange


_MG_0054 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Outside the Norwegian church, see the flag at half mast (my thoughts to all who are suffering)


_MG_0058 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

and finally from old offices to the latest ones


_MG_0062 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

cardiff said:


> To say Wales is hilly would be an understatement Porto  , the only flat parts are around the coast, and even then its not that flat. Luckilly Cardiff is almost completely flat (until you reach the north and west of the city
> 
> Thanks Conor i quite like Cardiffs skyline from that vantage point also, just needs a few talls to bulk out the midrises


Ok thanks. That surely makes it more interesting. :cheers2:

I'm quite fond of those offices in the last picture, reminds me of Barcelona for a reason.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

A couple of eclectic pics from today

The recently complete Royal College of Music and Drama


P7259320 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7259321 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Victoria Wharf at the International Sports Village


P7269322 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7269323 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7269324 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7269326 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

River Ely cycle trail


P7269330 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Simply lovely in the sun. :cheers2:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Its been great the last few days


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks

Caerphilly is a comuter town to the north of Cardiff, seperated by a mountain and is the point where a few valleys converge. At the center of this convergance is the castle, which is the second biggest in Europe, famous for its tower which leans further than Pisas' and the town is known for it cheese. Here is the "Big Cheese" festival, marked last night by fireworks.


P7299331 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7299339 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7299340 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7299347 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7299348 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7299360 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7299362 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P7299363 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

It really leans a lot! What a fantastic setting for fireworks. :cheers2:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Cardiff is so beautiful....thanks for sharing...


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks, 

It was dring the civil war Portonuts, they were worried the castle would be fortified so decided to try and blow up the towers, only to discover they couldn't! There were a few Americans next to us, (and with the obligatory Harry Potter music) they said "I cant believe we are watching fireworks from a castle with harry Potter playing", i suppose we take these things for granted, especially in Wales as we have the most castles per square mile in the World.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P8029385 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8029376 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8029371 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8029396 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8029402 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


_MG_0071 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


_MG_0068 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


_MG_0069 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


_MG_0066 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Cathays looks like a lovely area with very nice architecture. Very much like Henleaze or Westbury in Bristol. Also love the last picture with my favourite Cardiff tower in it.


----------



## liamcymro (Feb 2, 2010)

The problem is when you head further East Cathays becomes a bit of a mess. I live in Miskin Street, which is nice but then you've got Salisbury Road which looks like a war zone. I think the council needs to invest in that area and make it more attractive. Senghennydd Court and Halls needs a revamp, but looks better recently with a coat of paint! The junction nr Senghennydd Court and Hall also looks much better now with new road markings and so on.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the beautiful updates.....:cheers1:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone, Cathays has been a very studenty area for years so landlords and residents haven't really been that interested in its aesthetics. However if you continue going east into Roath then it gets progressively more beautiful as you have a mix of students and proffesionals (incidentally would you count beautiful Richmond road as Cathays Liamcymro?). There has been a huge amount of purpose built student accomodation recently, so will be interesting to see if the houses are taken up by famalies in the future.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PortoNuts said:


> Thanks for the explanation. :cheers2:
> 
> That looks very good for a car park, the evidence that even car parks can look good.


Here is the other car park i was talking about (normally lit up bright blue at night), incidentally this is probably the most beautiful sunset ive ever seen! It was shining on a massive rainstorm and demanded i take plenty of pics 


P8269728 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Boats in the bay for the harbour festival


P8269690 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269694 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269700 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269704 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269707 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269709 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269712 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

A great rainbow!
>>>>>>


P8269718 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269724 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269726 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269733 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269737 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269739 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269741 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269745 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269746 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269748 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269751 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269754 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269757 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269756 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Which picture do you think i should enter to the photo competition?


----------



## jeromeee (Oct 16, 2009)

P8269718 is the best one. The Millenium Centre always reminds me of Torchwood


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Not a fan of Torchwood, but the amount of people you see milling around the different sites (and the amount of kids!). there will be a museum built soon to all things Torchwood and doctor who so will be even worse lol!

A couple of the harbour festival, only went over on the first day as working nights (despite it being around the corner from me)


P8279828 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Typical bank holiday weekend weather, it didnt rain in the bay thankfully


P8279829 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279830 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279832 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279833 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279834 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279838 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279840 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279841 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279843 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279847 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279848 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279849 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279850 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

And 3 days of these things flying past the window when you are trying to sleep really dampens your spirit for events int he city 


P8299872 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8299855 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

luckily the air display team and RNLI rescue team didnt disturb me


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

Beautiful photo's, i especially love the orange sky ones (the 2nd one with the boats in particular  ). We got that orange sky here aswell and i was so tempted to go to liverpool with my camera but i had arrangements for the night


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great shots cardiff! That was a lovely sunset on Friday last week - though the best of it had vanished by the time the clouds cleared here. We did have a rather splendid thundestorm though.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Was an excellent storm, sems like ages since i heared thunder!

Some street scenes after finnishing work (at 6am)


P8279824 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279821 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Latest hotel to be built in the city, sits on the plot of the citys previous oldest hotel that burnt down


P8279818 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279815 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279813 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The old county courts


P8279809 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The old post office, now split into offices


P8279807 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279805 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279803 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Caroline street, known locally as 'chippy alley' due to the number of takaway shops frequented after the clubs close! Here you can see its beeing cleaned due to the build up of chips that makes this street like a skating rink about 4am


P8279795 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279800 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Mill lane and Wyndham arcade entrance


P8279794 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Busy Saturday in the city, Mardi Gras, Red Bull racing in the bay and Victorian day at the castle.

Promonade in the bay


P9039937 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9039938 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9039945 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9039939 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Great view fromt he top of the car park


P9039941 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9030044 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9030046 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9030009 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9030008 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Red bull flyers


P9030035 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9030042 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Catching the boat to the city center


P9039948 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Mardis gras in a few locations across the city center

The main event was in Bute park


P9039979 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9039991 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9039989 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9039990 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9039980 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9039985 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## aek-94 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice photos, they look very professional. Cardiff looks like a very nice city, keep it up kay:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks aek-94!

Victorian day in the castle


P9039999 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9039978 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Queen victoria


P9039969 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9039970 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9039972 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Charles street, the traditional gay street in Cardiff


P9039954 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

in recent years thouh its moved onto Churchil way


P9039958 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Here you can see a club has put up a stage for a street party


P9039965 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9039959 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9039966 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9039955 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Queen street, the old retail heart of the city. Surprisingly i had walked most of its length before i noticed these hanging baskets


P9039967 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The Hayes, one of the popular gay bars close the clubing area


P9039992 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9039951 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9039995 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9039994 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9039958 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P8279767 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279765 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279764 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279769 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279770 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279771 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279786 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279775 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279774 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279790 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8279760 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely shots as always mate!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P8229574 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8229682 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8229677 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8229681 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8229675 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks for lots and lots of lovely pics.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The city has so many faces...old imposing buildings plus glassy towers, stunning. :cheers2:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

It is a very eclectic city, if you get bored of one part of the city then you can just got to another part.

Some of Cathedral road, which as the name implies stretched from the city center to the Cathedral in Llandaff.

The old Jewish synagogue


P9150084 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

near the city center end there are lots of offices


P9150082 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Some fo teh grander homes have been converted to offices


P9150088 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Then the buildings are converted into hotels and bed and breakfasts with popular bars


P9150087 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Just behind Cathedral road is Bute park which has Sophia Gardens cricket ground


P9150091 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9150077 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

What i love is 90% of the buildings have pristine gardens


P9150073 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Then as you get further from the center the buildings are homes again


P9150071 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9150070 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Very leafy streets


P9150069 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The shopping area with bistros and restaurants


P9150068 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9150067 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9150100 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9150096 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9150092 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The synagogue is a rather interesting building and you're right, those little gardens are :drool:...


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks PortoNuts, 

A visitor


P9060053 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9060063 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Stormy autumn weather


P9060062 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9060060 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9060058 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Inside the Wales Millennium Center, incidentally went to see the Sound of Music (never watched the movie) and it was really good, recomend to anyone


P8319914 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8319908 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8319906 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8319896 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Stiched 4 pics to make this one (please note that this was during the interval, the event was nearly sold out).


P8319931 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8319925 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8319923 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## aek-94 (Jul 27, 2011)

Great pictures! 

The Wales Millennium Centre has a very nice interior, thanks for posting.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cardiff puts Southampton to shame  

I am very impressed by new development in this fantastic city, thanks for the pics!!! :cheers2:


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice shots of a beautiful city.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone!



SO143 said:


> Cardiff puts Southampton to shame
> 
> I am very impressed by new development in this fantastic city, thanks for the pics!!! :cheers2:


Southampton is an intersting place, not without some amazing architecture also!

Here are some pics, mainly of the Senedd, the National Assembly of Wales debating chamber. I braved the spiders for these, my partner had to brush a massive one off me as it was crawling up my arm (luckily they arnt poisonous in the UK).


P9260101 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9260109 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9260112 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9260115 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9260107 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

I over did this one


P9260104 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9260120 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9260118 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the beautiful updates...


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The Assembly looks very good and again, thank you for these beatiful series. :cheers2:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks guys! I was pleased with the way the Senedd pics came out.

Here is St Fagans, in the west fo the city. Its a 16th century house built into an older castle, but in its grouinds is the National museum of Welsh life, a large collection of buildings from different eras from all over wales, that were under threat from demolition or deriliction, that have been preserved showing how people lived in them.

Here is the castle/house and formal gardens


P9280186 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9280193 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9280124 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9280129 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9280139 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9280135 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9280144 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9280142 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

No pics allowed inside but took these


P9280150 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9280151 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9280153 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9280155 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9280156 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9280166 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9280171 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9280175 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9280172 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

all we hear is cardiff is "industrial".. its freaking beautiful !!!


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks a very nice city! How big is Cardiff in terms of population?


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Lovely updates Cardiff!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cardiff is underrated, it truly deserves to be top 3 cities in the UK. :bow:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Those gardens. :master:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone!



yabbes said:


> all we hear is cardiff is "industrial".. its freaking beautiful !!!


Cardiff was quite industrial but that was 30 years ago, with the citys main idustry drying up 60 years ago. Very hard to see any idustry anywhere in the city now.



timmy- brissy said:


> Looks a very nice city! How big is Cardiff in terms of population?


Official population is around 325,000, but the city has a metro population of around 1 million. It has a unique metro area in many ways because there are no towns with any form of substantial shopping or employment centers. It completely dominates for miles around.



SO143 said:


> Cardiff is underrated, it truly deserves to be top 3 cities in the UK. :bow:


lol, technically it is top 4 (with London, Edinburgh and Belfast), but in reality it is not a big city like Birmingham (and all the more unique and better for it IMO), but then it has facilities and venues comparable to, and better in some cases than any large city in the UK. The fact that its a capital makes it punch far above its weight. 

Here are a couple of the rescued buildings from the national museum of Welsh life


P9280202 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

A traditional working mens club from the valleys north of Cardiff. Often built by the miners themselves they had rooms to teach their children and halls for social events.


P9280213 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9280180 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9280176 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

There is an interesting row of terraced houses, each with a different era, this 80's one gave me alot of nostalgia


P9280210 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The old toll gate from Aberystwyth


P9280208 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Inside


P9280203 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

There are loads of interesting buildings, but dont want to clutter the thread with them, as its definately a place to see in person.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

From which era is this last one?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

From the website

"It was built in Aberystwyth in 1771"

One thing to note about Cardiff, if its not called Millennium its called International, bearing that in mind here are some pics of the : "International Sports Village"


P9300260 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The pool, has both profesional and recreational areas


P9300279 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Apartements


P9300267 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9300268 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9300271 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9300277 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The white water rafting center


P9300259 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9300258 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9300257 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Sunset cycling back home


P9290247 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9290221 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9290234 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P9290240 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

cardiff said:


> From the website
> 
> "It was built in Aberystwyth in 1771"


Thanks. I didn't knew the city had such great sporting facilities. :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely sunset photos with cirrus clouds there cardiff!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PortoNuts said:


> Thanks. I didn't knew the city had such great sporting facilities. :cheers:


Cardiff is the European Capital of Sport 2014, lots of great facilities here.

http://www.cardiff.gov.uk/content.asp?nav=2874,5852&parent_directory_id=2865&id=11465&Language=

Also St Fagans (from the previous page) has been voted best tourist attraction in the UK

http://www.museumwales.ac.uk/en/5/?article_id=696

THanks Bristol_Mike


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

What a great city. It really surprised me. :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

cardiff said:


> Cardiff is the European Capital of Sport 2014, lots of great facilities here.
> 
> http://www.cardiff.gov.uk/content.asp?nav=2874,5852&parent_directory_id=2865&id=11465&Language=


Thanks, congratulations to Cardiff.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Belgrader

Thanks PortoNuts, not entirely sure what the title means but its a another feather int he citys cap

Here are some pics from around the city center

The Millennium Stadium rising above nearby buildings


PA060328 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA060331 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA060315 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA060320 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA060319 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Around the castle quarter


PA060323 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA060324 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA060326 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA060318 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Arcades, covered alleyways that house alot of interesting independant stores. There are 7 historic arcades

Morgan arcade


PA060332 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA060334 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA060333 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Royal arcade


PA060310 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA060314 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA060312 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA060321 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA060322 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA060339 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Love the arcade!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

I love them as well, they are right at the center of Cardiffs shopping area, but are a world apart from the big names and generic shopping centers across the country.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

new page....


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

new page


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

new page.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

new page......


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

new page..


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

new page...


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

new page.....


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

More Morgan arcade


PA060338 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA060336 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Now a set fromt he start to the finnish of sunset


PA150359 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA150362 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

..


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PA150367 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA150366 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA150347 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA150350 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA150357 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PA150352 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA150351 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA150349 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA130344 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the Morgan Arcade.

Some great pictures of a handsome city centre.


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm coming to cardiff tomorrow!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Excellent, though i think you will have found that the Cardiff Half Marathon was taking place (were you participating?), and blocks off alot of streets. Pics to come later as had a cycle around the route. Lovely weather for it though!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

As i cycled around quite a bit of the course i got quite a few shots in, was one of those cold frosty mornings that turns into a sunny day.


PA160368 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160374 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160381 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160392 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160398 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PA160403 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160410 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160414 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Love how i got the moon in as well


PA160416 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great shots mate. I really do love those arcades. I wish Bristol had more; alas there are only 2 or 3.


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

Great day to take pics! I enjoyed cardiff a lot, but unfortunately I missed a lot of places to see, I will be back definitely, I hope for the six nations but the tickets are expensive.

I didn't see the whole bay area. I thinking about coming also for the rally.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Great thread, have we had any pics of Castell Coch yet?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> Great shots mate. I really do love those arcades. I wish Bristol had more; alas there are only 2 or 3.


Thanks! I wish Cardiff had more beautiful warehouses and Georgian architecture like Bristol.



lezgotolondon said:


> Great day to take pics! I enjoyed cardiff a lot, but unfortunately I missed a lot of places to see, I will be back definitely, I hope for the six nations but the tickets are expensive.
> 
> I didn't see the whole bay area. I thinking about coming also for the rally.


Well theres always plenty on in the city to see, so plenty of excuses to explore more. Glad you enjoyed the city!



Jonesy55 said:


> Great thread, have we had any pics of Castell Coch yet?


Thanks, yes but only a couple of pics of the outside as havent been up that way for a while. I will do a bit on it eventually


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

X2 panos i did


PA160406a by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Callaghan Square, an in progress office area


PA160422 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160427 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160420 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160430 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160435 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Lovely city!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks


PA160440 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160441 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160448 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160444 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

Very, very nice Cardiff. I am so sorry that Wales didn't make it through to the RWC final but good luck with your bronze medal game. Thanks for all the great photographs.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks, it was a shame, people really thought we had a good chance this year. Aparently there were more people watching the match in the Millennium stadium on big screens supporting Wales, than in the New Zealand stadium watching it live.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PA160451 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

ugly student flats


PA160452 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Windsor place, a relatively grand strret linking the main shopping hub with Cathays and the civic center


PA160455 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160457 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160460 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PA160483 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160477 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160473 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160475 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160471 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160465 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160469 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PA160463 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

I love the skyline of Cardiff. Thanks for sharing  I tried to spot Dr. Who in your pictures, but I guess I missed him :lol:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

cardiff said:


> Thanks everyone, was a great display and a great vantage point. Christmas lights switch on tomorrow so might take some more pics then.


They switch it on rather early but well, if Selfridges in London has been on Christmas season since August....


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Great photos. Cardiff looks like a very beautiful and cosy city :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the beautiful updates on Cardiff....:cheers1:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone, will upload the christmas lights pics soon.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

aarhusforever said:


> I love the skyline of Cardiff. Thanks for sharing  I tried to spot Dr. Who in your pictures, but I guess I missed him :lol:


lol, if i turned around you could see the site of the new museum they are going to build, right next to the production studios.

heres the Christmas light, missed the switch on, but it was a really good night. Lots of people, the craft stalls were busy and lots of street entertainers (the life sized polar bear walking up one of the main shopping streets came as a surprise!). Personally i think something a bit more traditional would have been better, but at least its a consistent theme throughout the city center.


PB100746 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB100734 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB100744 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB100743 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

St Johns church in the background, the oldest building in the city center outside the castle


PB100739 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB100740 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## streetlegal (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice Christmassy shots--Cardiff looking good.

I have one criticism. I hate Xmas tree lights put on vertically--looks like they have been thrown on!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice festive shots mate. Now we just need it to be cold.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Cardiff seems such a "comfortable" city, if that makes sense.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great images.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

streetlegal said:


> I have one criticism. I hate Xmas tree lights put on vertically--looks like they have been thrown on!


Me too, im sure thrown on isn't too far from the truth. Also simple colour lights would be far more effective IMO.



PortoNuts said:


> Cardiff seems such a "comfortable" city, if that makes sense.


I know what you mean, its not got alot of the huge old architecture you find elsewhere, but then it doesn't have the oposite end of the scale you find in other cities as well. The word i would describe Cardiff is 'pleasant'.


PB100728 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB100727 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB100725 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB100724 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Wyndham arcade entrance


PB100777 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB100775 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB100732 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB100773 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB100770 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB100765 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB100757 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB100755 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB100753 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB100750 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB100749 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Some pics from Rememberance Sunday

National war memorial of Wales


PB130799 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130803 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130805 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130814 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130809 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130813 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130815 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## streetlegal (Sep 7, 2008)

Beautiful autumnal pics


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Great to see such respect for fallen soldiers.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks, was a nice service and lots of people turned out to cheer the troops


PB130824 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130825 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130827 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130828 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB130838 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130852 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130850 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130844 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The poppy is such a major symbol these days. Tell me if I'm right, people wear the poppies because they were the first to bloom in the fields after the First World War ended right?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats what i was told in school.


PB130869 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130871 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130875 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130877 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130879 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Stunning ! I wish that our city council would be as creative when it comes to Christmas, every year it is the same old same  Thanks for the pics and have a great weekend mate


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

cardiff said:


> Thats what i was told in school.


Thanks, just checked it, it's indeed right. Beautiful Autumn pictures. :applause:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

SYDNEY said:


> Stunning ! I wish that our city council would be as creative when it comes to Christmas, every year it is the same old same  Thanks for the pics and have a great weekend mate


Was in Sydney and Melbourne a few years ago around christmas, the problem that i found is christmas is marketed as a snowy, twinkly winter event, which contrasts sharply with the middle of summer in the southern hemisphere. I thought the city did quite well, and i'd give up half the lights for a Myer christmas window display! Has this years opened yet?



PortoNuts said:


> Thanks, just checked it, it's indeed right. Beautiful Autumn pictures. :applause:


Thanks

Some fo the castle


PB130881 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130884 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130896 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130898 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB130906 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130909 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130904 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130902 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB130900 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Barafundle (Aug 7, 2007)

Wonderful photos of the city. Great work.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB120789 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB120792 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB120795 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB120783 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB120793 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB120782 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB120787 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

That building is very unique, what is it used for?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Its the production studios for BBC Wales, just a big warehouse really, with outside sets for a few tv programs.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Pretty cool, thanks.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB220981 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Foyer of the Wales millennium center


PB220994 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB220996 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB220997 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB271486 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB271489 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB271491 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB271494 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Pier 61, nice bar and restaurant overlooking the marina


PB271495 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB271496 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB271500 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB271503 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB271506 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB271510 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB271516 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB271517 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB271521 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB271522 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB271527 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PB271534 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

^^Very pleasant place.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The Grand acade


PC051619 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Art in the John Lewis department store


PC051624 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Royal acade


PC051625 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC051629 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Christmas stalls around the Museum of Cardiff and St Davids hall


PC051633 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Splendid photos from Cardiff....:cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

:cheers1:


----------



## Barafundle (Aug 7, 2007)

Another great set of photos Cardiff. Really great work!

I went for a stroll across to the new studios this morning and they really are quite cool. I think once the whole area is done it will be an excellent addition to the city.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone! They lifted the roof onto the Doctor Who museum but have since taken it off again Barafundle, will be interesting to see how it looks and also the media building to be constructed next year.


PC051596 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC051598 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC051604 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC051606 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC051612 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC051607 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC051613 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC051615 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC051616 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC051618 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Barafundle (Aug 7, 2007)

Cardiff - is that the steel waves that were next to it? 

The photos of SD are great, I think this year - weather notwithstanding - town feels and looks very festive moreso than usual. Its the annual visit to Winter Wonderland next week with my kids so I must learn how to upload photos!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PC231811 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

here comes the rain


PC241826 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC241822 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC241819 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Penarth


P1186440 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1186434 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1186427 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1186439 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

House with a view


P1186398 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1186409 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, lovely photos from Cardiff.....:cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Excellent! :applause:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks

Some pictures from the summer


PB130908 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1010127 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1010128 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1010129 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Some recent ones overlooking the bay and city


IMG_0038 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


IMG_0034 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


IMG_0029 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


IMG_0028 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

this one came out a bit blury, but the colours were so vivid i had to post it


_MG_0100 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

To the north of Cardiff are mountains, here are the views over Cardiff and the valleys from the mountain known as The Garth. The weather was very misty but there was absolutely no wind, which made the climb really pleasant.

I am only 20 minutes drive away from the city center here


P1130012 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Absolutely loads of evidance of the areas former industrial past


P1130014 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

looking towards the gap in the mountains which Castle Coch overlooks, the tall brick structure is the remains of a large viaduct


P1130025 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


_MG_0104 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1130035 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


_MG_0108 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


_MG_0109 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1130052 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


_MG_0122 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Looking over the town of Pontypridd (just hidden the other side of the hill) and towards the brecon beacons (the 3 pointed mountains in the far distance) which are the highest points in South Wales


P1130058 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The highest point on the Garth mountain which is on top of an iron age burial mound, one of 3 on top of the mountain


P1130063 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Near the valley floor and the river Taff cutting its way through the mountains


P1130087 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Prospect place apartments


_MG_0006 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Windsor Terrace overlooking the wetlands reserve


_MG_0075 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


_MG_0066 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Birds flocking over the wetlands, waiting to land to sleep


_MG_0056 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


_MG_0054 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


_MG_0046 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Cardiff has a great aspect.


----------



## Barafundle (Aug 7, 2007)

Cardiff, you are a very good photographer! You manage to make places I know so well seem new and fresh. Excellent my friend, excellent.

I work with alot of International students who are surprised by Cardiff and by the end of their time with us they, almost without exception, hold the city with great affection and often return some time later.

In places as diverse Addis, Tokyo, Chongqing, Rome, Madrid and Wellington there are individuals wearing Cardiff rugby and football tops! Who says Man Utd have a monopoly on the overseas market?!!!


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

The Cardiff area sure does have some breathtaking views.

Your photos are cementing a place for this city in my heart.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

New construction seems really good.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Cardiff has a great aspect.



Its what i love about the whole south wales area, lots of different environments



Barafundle said:


> Cardiff, you are a very good photographer! You manage to make places I know so well seem new and fresh. Excellent my friend, excellent.
> 
> I work with alot of International students who are surprised by Cardiff and by the end of their time with us they, almost without exception, hold the city with great affection and often return some time later.
> 
> In places as diverse Addis, Tokyo, Chongqing, Rome, Madrid and Wellington there are individuals wearing Cardiff rugby and football tops! Who says Man Utd have a monopoly on the overseas market?!!!


Thanks! There is something about Cardiff you only find in a few cities around the world (that i have seen), its just a really pleasant urban and natural environment, and people see that and fall for the place



manrush said:


> The Cardiff area sure does have some breathtaking views.
> 
> Your photos are cementing a place for this city in my heart.


You should spend some time here!



PortoNuts said:


> New construction seems really good.


It varys, luckily most prominant developments are of quite a high standard


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Insol Court, the mansion was built in the 1850's for the Insole family. The quality of the mansion and gardens reflected the wealth of the family gained through coal exporting at the time. Wealthy families moved out of the city center to the still fashionable Llandaff area (where the cathedral is) of the city and set up huge homes.

The house and gardens were taken on by Cardiff Council in 1932 who considered demolishing it many times to build family homes. A board of trustees has only recently been set up to protect and develop the building and grounds. Took these on the open day when they were showing off their plans. To anyone whos been to Toronto it reminded me alot of Castle Loma


P1150089 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1150091 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1150092 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1150098 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1150097 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1150099 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1150100 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1150104 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1150107 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The street its on in the historic Llandaff area of the city


P11501111 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Demolishing that should mean jail time to someone!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Such a shame not more was done with this building in its history, like has been done with Cardiff Castle and Castle Coch by the council. 

Here is a short walk around the center of Llandaff


P1150111 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1150112 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1150113 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1150116 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1150114 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1150117 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Llandaff castle


P1150118 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

cardiff said:


> Such a shame not more was done with this building in its history, like has been done with Cardiff Castle and Castle Coch by the council.


Hopefully they will now. And as always good work for keeping the thread updated.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks

More Llandaff


P1150120 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1150123 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1150124 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1150126 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1150127 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1150128 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

next page


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

next page ....


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P1160140 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1160144 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1160142 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1160145 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1160146 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1160148 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1160129 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1160147 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1160130 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1160134 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1160137 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1160133 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Recent hail, was cool because the sun was shining behind it


P1270153 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1270155 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P1310161 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The Atrium, The Cardiff School of Creative & Cultural Industries


P1310167 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310169 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310170 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310173 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310175 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310176 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, alluring new images of Cardiff, a really lovely place....thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## Regener8tor (May 22, 2011)

Wow, amazing pics. Love Cardiff!


----------



## spxy2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice pics of Cradiff

No Roath and Penylan though?
Surely they have best architecture in all of wales?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone, Roath is earlier in the thread though havent taken many pics around there.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Around the Newport Road area, Newport Road is broken into different areas along its length but this is the city center part of it.

University engineering department


P1310182 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

A side street going toward the lord Mayors mansion


P1310186 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310181 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

A couple of highrises 


P1310189 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310190 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Just one street behind Newport road either side and its very different and more calm. Here is a nice square with a mix of architecture around it


P1310191 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310192 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310193 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310194 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310196 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice update Cardiff  The entrance to that university building is pretty spectacular!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Its quite cool, i'll post a closeup of it later


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P1310214 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310222 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310223 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310224 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310233 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310229 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310231 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310235 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310239 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310238 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310237 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

cardiff said:


> Its quite cool, i'll post a closeup of it later


Thanks! I love that second pic in your last set. Looks like a scene from a big metropolis and the weather adds great atmosphere and depth.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely winter shots of Cardiff! Cardiff really is an impressive city, and not only architecturally.


----------



## tehpr0 (Nov 22, 2011)

Such a great shots from this city,i didnt know it is so beautiful and amazing!Some of the photos are just stunning,tbh didnt expect that much!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments



Conor said:


> Thanks! I love that second pic in your last set. Looks like a scene from a big metropolis and the weather adds great atmosphere and depth.


This area of the city center is off the tourist trail so alot of visitors dont see it and get their impression of the city only from the historical center and therefore think its smaller than it is. Its not the prettiest part but its definately a very interesting part of the city center.



tehpr0 said:


> Such a great shots from this city,i didnt know it is so beautiful and amazing!Some of the photos are just stunning,tbh didnt expect that much!


Lol thanks, not alot of people know much about Cardiff, and Wales as a whole. Its always been a bit of a secret to those in the know.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates from Cardiff


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Christos, 

Still around Newport Road

The Lord Mayor of Cardiffs mansion


P1310240 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Private school


P1310243 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310244 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Views over the city


P1310246 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310249 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310257 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Queen street station


P1310282 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310284 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

My favourite. :cheers: Would you like Cardiff to be more of a touristic spot or would prefer it to remain a bit secret?



cardiff said:


> Views over the city
> 
> 
> P1310246 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

cardiff said:


> P1310214 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1310222 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


These two photos really stood out for me. Cardiff has a nice skyline for its population.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments



PortoNuts said:


> My favourite. :cheers: Would you like Cardiff to be more of a touristic spot or would prefer it to remain a bit secret?


Well its not very secret anymore, lots of tourist come here. I suppose i would like it more known for the city it is rather than the city it might have been 40 years ago. Same for all British cities.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P1310285 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310288 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310291 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310292 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310296 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Penarth looks like a nice day trip.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Was there 2 days ago, the sun was shining and if it wasnt so cold it would have been like summer as there wasnt a breath of wind. Was also cool as a couple of ships were coming in and out of Cardiff docks around the corner.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P1310297 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310301 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310303 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310306 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310308 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310312 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310313 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1310317 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

You have a talent for sunrise / sunset pics, I wish that I could perfect my technique. As always, thanks for all your efforts mate.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Fantastic thread! I really like your photos of your beautiful hometown!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks both, i love sunset pictures SYDNEY and take them whenever i can.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2010320 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Interstong detail on the Railway station


P2010336 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010346 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010357 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010366 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010382 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010393 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010405 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

I really like that massive red brick terrace


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2010326 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010338 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010347 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010360 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010373 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010385 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010396 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That last picture - what is the prominent building? Very interesting.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice city of mixed old and modern architecture.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> That last picture - what is the prominent building? Very interesting.


Its the clock tower of Cardiff Castle, part of the apartments. The top of the tower is only around 150 years old, but the walls and base of the tower are around 600 - 2000 years old.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2010329 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

edit


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2010329 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2010340 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010349 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010364 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2010376 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010386 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010399 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2010415 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010427 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010436 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

new page.....


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2010333 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010343 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010350 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010365 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2010378 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010389 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010401 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2010421 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010428 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010438 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2010408 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010424 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010430 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2010432 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2010439 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Great photos from a great city  Thanks for sharing


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks aarhusforever


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Is that Cardiff's railway station in the top picture?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes Cardiff central Porto


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Some pics of the recent cold weather


P2030444 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2030447 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2030448 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2030451 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2030456 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2030459 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2030463 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2030464 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2030468 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2030469 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2150866 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2160867 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2160873 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous new pics of Cardiff...thanks for the effort.:cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you Linguine!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great stuff cardiff! I love how crisp all your photos are, as was the weather when you took them. Looking forward to more!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Congratulations on such a fabulous city!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks both,yes it was very cold Bristol_Mike! Might post some more pics this afternoon.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Better late than never, heres some from St Daivds day, Wales' national saint and psudo national day. There is a parade through the city center that gets bigger every year, but i didnt go this year though. Its also traditional to have Cawl (welsh lamb stew/soup) or leek and something soup (chicken, potato) and Welsh cakes.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Here are pics from the morning when there was a lot of fog


P3010929 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3010932 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3010939 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3010944 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3010900 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3010895 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3010902 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3010907 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3010909 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3010918 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3010922 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3010923 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful indeed....so mystical.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Was a bit spooky!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2290888 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2290886 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

2 resident swans spoiled this pic!


P2290890 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3110993 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3110999 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3111002 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3111008 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3111012 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3111016 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3110956 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3110958 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3110960 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3110961 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3110962 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3110963 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3110965 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3110970 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3110972 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice early spring pictures cardiff!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Cardiff is beautiful :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures of Cardiff. I am ashamed to say that I have only visited once - and that was to the art gallery as a trainee teacher. it looked very impressive to me. :cheers:


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

nice portfolio mate, Cardiff looks like a lovely city!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> Very nice early spring pictures cardiff!


Thanks, my favourite time of year!



aarhusforever said:


> Cardiff is beautiful :cheers:


Thanks



openlyJane said:


> Great pictures of Cardiff. I am ashamed to say that I have only visited once - and that was to the art gallery as a trainee teacher. it looked very impressive to me. :cheers:


You'll have to come again, and spend some time in the city and area.



Godius said:


> nice portfolio mate, Cardiff looks like a lovely city!


Thanks i enjoy taking the pics, and Cardiff is a great backdrop



Chadoh25 said:


> Great photos!


Thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cardiff


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks!

Here are some pics from when the Olympic torch went through the city. Cardiff is lucky enough to be hosting the first events of the Olympic games, 2 days before the opening ceremony. Lots of things happening around the city to prepare such as re-painting the spire of the Millennium stadium, flags etc.


P5254504 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5254510 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Olympic rings outside city hall


P5254512 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P5254514 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5254519 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5254521 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice, lovely photos from Cardiff, thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Beautiful country


Felicidades.


----------



## Abdul Smith (Apr 23, 2013)

A city that does not get mentioned enough in my opinion.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks guys! It is kind of a forgotten city in the UK forum, but then most posters are on another website, so our own fault really.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Some pics from this year


P1088312 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1158350 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1158358 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P1188361 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1248363 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P1248367 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Spring arriving


P4308899 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P4308904 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P4308908 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow, I really need to visit Cardiff! That Portland Stone building above is superb! Fantastic photos


----------



## Surname47 (Feb 24, 2013)

what is that building? it`s very nice, for sure.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Its the University of Cardiff main building, but it houses the science departments. Its set around a formal park with lots of other white Portland stone buildings, collectively known as the Civic Center, one of the finest in Europe.


P4308911 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P4308918 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Aome from the Bay


P5028940 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P5028941 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5028943 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5028944 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P5028946 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5028945 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5028948 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## mick_mc (Apr 26, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

nice updates , nice Cardiff ..


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks guys


P5028950 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5028951 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5048952 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P5048953 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5048954 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5048957 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P5048958 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5048961 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5048962 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great! A really tantalising taster for my trip to Istanbul in September.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Istanbul? Maybe the wrong thread 


P5048969 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5048980 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5048973 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P5048983 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Celebrations to mark the city's football team beening promoted to the premiership.


P5059004 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5059008 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P5059011 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5059024 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5059034 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P5059041 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5059045 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5059062 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good shots of Cardiff.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time viewing this collection, and my first impression of Cardiff is really positive: I am amazed by not just the sheer number of people who support Cardiff City FC, but also the wonderful structures I see around the city, especially those located next to the river (yes, that includes the apartments). I also like that large structure with pink cherry blossoms gracing the entrance of a home: it makes me want to visit that place to adore the beautiful blossoms flowering this time of year. Plus, your open spaces look truly fantastic that I sense the genteel feel of the City Square, and I want to spend time walking through it because I love the hollowed structures I can see around the park. Most of all, I am very interested with this building:



cardiff said:


> P5028944 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


I wonder what it is... Is it a museum or a library? The massive text written on the buildings makes me think either way, that's why.

Excellent photos, my friend! I'll keep coming back to your collection! :hug:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

paul62 said:


> Good shots of Cardiff.


Thanks!



fieldsofdreams said:


> First time viewing this collection, and my first impression of Cardiff is really positive: I am amazed by not just the sheer number of people who support Cardiff City FC, but also the wonderful structures I see around the city, especially those located next to the river (yes, that includes the apartments). I also like that large structure with pink cherry blossoms gracing the entrance of a home: it makes me want to visit that place to adore the beautiful blossoms flowering this time of year. Plus, your open spaces look truly fantastic that I sense the genteel feel of the City Square, and I want to spend time walking through it because I love the hollowed structures I can see around the park. Most of all, I am very interested with this building:
> I wonder what it is... Is it a museum or a library? The massive text written on the buildings makes me think either way, that's why.
> Excellent photos, my friend! I'll keep coming back to your collection! :hug:


Thanks, I'm glad you have a good impression from my pictures and in general the city is not one of extremes of beauty and poverty, its has an overall pleasant and relaxed feel. Football is ever popular in Wales as it is in the rest of the UK, its been 50 years since Cardiff was in the premiership and means more money will come to the city as well. The building you refer to is the Wales Millennium center, a building that houses many arts organisations such as the Welsh national Opera, Orchestras of Wales etc. It has 3 stages and a free performance stage in the foyer. It was quite controversial as Zaha Hadid originally won a design competition for an Opera house on the site (a design that has almost completely been copied for Guangzhou in China) but was dropped last minute due to local oposition against its lack of local meaning(stalling her carer) and this design came about instead. The building is made of materials found in Wales, the writing on the front is in Welsh and English which reads separately and together, the Welsh version is Creu Gwir fel gwydr o ffwrnais awen, which means "Creating truth like glass from the furnace of inspiration". The English is In These Stones Horizons Sing . more info here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wales_Millennium_Centre

pictures of the interior

The foyer


P8319908 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

One of the bars at sunset


P8319923 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The main auditorium


P8319931 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

I hope you post a lot more shots of Cardiff. You`re doing a good job.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice springtime shots from the city just across the water! Look forward to seeing more and paying Cardiff another visit this summer.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

paul62 said:


> I hope you post a lot more shots of Cardiff. You`re doing a good job.


Thanks, i'm sure i will 



Bristol Mike said:


> Very nice springtime shots from the city just across the water! Look forward to seeing more and paying Cardiff another visit this summer.


Thanks, make sure you come on a nice day!

More spring tme shots


P5169088 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5169090 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5169091 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

National Museum of Wales and Gorsedd Gardens


P5169092 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

City Hall


P5169094 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Tulips oputside the National Museum


P5169097 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

City lawns and Capitol tower


P5169100 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

National Museum of Wales


P5169101 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Alexandra gardens with city hall in the background


P5169105 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

National war memorial of Wales


P5169106 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Old Glamorgan County hall, filming for a TV program happening and a little crowd watching


P5169108 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Law courts


P5169112 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Leafy avenues around the Civic Center


P5169113 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Dragon the symbol of Wales on the Bute building


P5169119 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The Bute building 


P5169120 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Welsh Government building


P5169124 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Temple of Peace


P5169126 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5169129 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

King Edwards VII Avenue


P5169131 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Temple of Peace seen from the Peace gardens


P5169134 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Royal Welsh College of Music and Drama


P5169135 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P5169139 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5169140 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5169145 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Capital Tower


P5169147 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5169146 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

University of Cardiff Main building and department of Bio-sciences


P5169148 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Another view of the Bute building


P5169152 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## mick_mc (Apr 26, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

What a beautiful, green, spacious looking city. In pictures, it looks far bigger than its population would suggest. I love the tree lined streets and the tasteful blend of old and modern that seems to have become commonplace in major British cities over the past 10 years or so.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Cardiff :cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

mick_mc said:


> :cheers:


Thanks



Comfortably Numb said:


> What a beautiful, green, spacious looking city. In pictures, it looks far bigger than its population would suggest. I love the tree lined streets and the tasteful blend of old and modern that seems to have become commonplace in major British cities over the past 10 years or so.


All those things are true. It is at the heart of a metro population of over 1 million, and it completely dominates retail and leisure in its region. Added to the lack of good leisure facilities (ie stadia, arenas etc.) in the South west of the UK outside Cardiff and it all gives Cardiff a lot to offer compared to cities of a similar size.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new photos from Cardiff :cheers:


Thanks!

Leafy Lloydd George Ave


P5199163 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Converted warehouses to apartments


P5199164 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Converted David Morgan department store


P5199169 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P7140378 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P7140379 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P7140382 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P7140386 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P7140388 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Pano


P7140390 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P7140393 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P7140395 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P7140397 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P7140396 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P7140399 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P7140400 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P7140401 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P7140403 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P7140404 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P7140405 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P7140409 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P7140410 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P7140414 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P7140418 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P7140427 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P7140430 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P7140433 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P7140434 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice! This area looks like a very desireable area in which to live.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates indeed


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> Very nice! This area looks like a very desirable area in which to live.


Thanks, i just bought a place here!



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates indeed


Thanks!

Next event in the bay is the Cardiff Bay Beach, a bit tacky but nice for the family! The harbour festival and Extreme Catamaran Racing is this weekend

The beach in Roald Dahl Plass


P8020455 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P8020458 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P8020459 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The view from the wheel


IMG_0338 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

New media center being built, a British TV broadcaster ITV are joining the BBC down the bay, hopefully this will encourage the rest of the BBC offices to move to this location as well and really form a Media hub (they are looking to move somewhere in the city as their old offices have concrete cancer).


IMG_0340 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


IMG_0341 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The Pierhead building and historic building of the bay in the background


IMG_0344 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The catamarans practicing ready for tomorrows competition


IMG_0347 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

A view of Roath dock and the Lightship


IMG_0349 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Catamarans practicing for the Extreme racing


IMG_0351 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The Barrage, showing the difference between the tidal Severn estuary and the fresh water bay. The Severn holds the title of second highest consistent difference between high and low tide in the world, and biggest difference ever in the world. The pic doesn't demonstrate how big this difference can be as the tide is not fully out


IMG_0354 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


IMG_0361 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

A view over the inner harbour


IMG_0363 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


IMG_0362 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


IMG_0364 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

A view towards Llandaff cathedral, the blob on top of the mountain is an iron age burial mound, there are a few on top of the mountains overlooking Cardiff.


IMG_0365 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The Pierhead building and families enjoying the beach


IMG_0366 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


IMG_0368 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

An apartment complex rising above the historic buildings in the bay


IMG_0377 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Bay side apartments


IMG_0378 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The external set for the TV series Casualty


IMG_0382 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Apartment tower


IMG_0379 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


IMG_0384 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Mermaid Quay, the heart of the inner harbour with restaurants and bars


IMG_0385 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

IMG_0388 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

A new apartment tower kicking off the next phase of development in the Sports Village


IMG_0391 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


IMG_0406 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

IMG_0417 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


IMG_0420 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


IMG_0423 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

IMG_0425 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


IMG_0431 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


IMG_0433 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

IMG_0437 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


IMG_0449 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

PANO >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Untitled_Panorama2 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


Untitled_Panorama2 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

August 15th 2013 7:00am​
Views from the Marriott

Here is the Radisson Blue and Altolousso apartments


P9150622 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

A view towards the Sport Village and Penarth head


P9150624 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

A Pano overlooking the John Lewis department store (largest outsdide of London) and the new Admiral Insurance HQ under construction


P9150617 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9150615 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Some bonus pics of Rhossili bay, 1 hr along the coast from Cardiff 

P8240557 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P8240553 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P8240514 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P8240581 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P8240552 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice shots from Wales. Well done.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks!


P9290667 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P9290674 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P9290673 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9290678 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P9290675 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P9290679 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9290681 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P9290685 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P9290683 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Highrises, nature and boats! What else could we wish? :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Superb shots as always! Cardiff is a very well balanced city and many of my mates at uni there love it.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks, funny you should say that BristolMike:

"Cardiff is the best city for young people to live in, due to a combination of job opportunities, high wages and low cost of living, according a new poll. Seventy per cent of those surveyed in the Welsh capital said that they loved their current job, where people earn on average £21,585 per year. A similar amount of people were satisfied with their work-life balance."

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-best-uk-cities-for-young-people-8853958.html


P9290687 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Mens Health Challenge participants


P9290689 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P9290690 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9290691 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P9290697 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P9290695 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9290698 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

A ship leaving port


P9300702 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

cardiff said:


> Thanks, funny you should say that BristolMike:
> 
> "Cardiff is the best city for young people to live in, due to a combination of job opportunities, high wages and low cost of living, according a new poll. Seventy per cent of those surveyed in the Welsh capital said that they loved their current job, where people earn on average £21,585 per year. A similar amount of people were satisfied with their work-life balance."
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-best-uk-cities-for-young-people-8853958.html


That doesn't surprise me. If it weren't for the fact that there aren't many companies in the field I want to progress in, I would certainly consider Cardiff as a place to start up post-uni life - in the south, well-connected to other parts of Britain (and of course my beloved Bristol), with the mountains not far away.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Autumnal walk by the river Taff


PB120868 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Millennium Stadium


PB120871 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

'Cardiff bridge' with the castle behind


PB120882 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB120876 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB120877 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Views over the western suburbs


PB120887 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The castle


PB120894 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Apartments overlooking Cardiff Arms Park


PB120898 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

>>>>>>>>>>>>>


PB120895a by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good shots.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks!


PB120906 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB120908 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB120911 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB191048 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB191047 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB191049 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB191052 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB191057 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


PB191053a by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB191058 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB191060 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB221165 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice shots.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks


PB191071 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB191072 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB191075 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB191077 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB191080 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB191081 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB191082 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB191085 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB191089 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

beautiful night shots.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah, gorgeous night shots.

It does look like the UK really got a beautiful fall this season kind of reminiscent of the colors of New England.  I wonder if the unusually prolonged hot, dry summer may have caused that?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely shots. It's good to see Cardiff looking festive.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

marlonbasman said:


> beautiful night shots.


Thanks, my favorite kind of photography




Comfortably Numb said:


> Yeah, gorgeous night shots.
> 
> It does look like the UK really got a beautiful fall this season kind of reminiscent of the colors of New England. I wonder if the unusually prolonged hot, dry summer may have caused that?


Thanks, i think the fact the weather turned quite quickly from warm to cold helped a lot in creating a great autumn. 



Bristol Mike said:


> Lovely shots. It's good to see Cardiff looking festive.


Its looking its best this year, but i prefer more traditional decorations to the modern styled ones in Cardiff and most British cities.


PB191091 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB191093 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB191098 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB191099 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB191100 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB191101 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB221162 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB221164 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB140992 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

You have captured the atmosphere very well.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks

A walk around the sports village


PB211111 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB211112 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB211115 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB211118 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB211119 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB211121 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB211124 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB211127 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB211132 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

lovely shots!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks


PB211139 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB211138 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


PB211146 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful photos!!!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

cool shots.....the city is not without charm..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Pryde Hart (Dec 17, 2013)

Another good photo thread from you. Well done.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Chadoh25 said:


> Beautiful photos!!!


Thanks!



madonnagirl said:


> cool shots.....the city is not without charm..


Thanks, its a great little city



christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice new photos :cheers:


Thanks



Pryde Hart said:


> Another good photo thread from you. Well done.


Thanks

Spring has inspired me to get out with my camera int he city again

P4183296 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183299 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183302 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4183304 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183306 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183307 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4183311 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183312 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183310 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4183314 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183315 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183318 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4183322 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183327 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183328 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4183332 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183336 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183329 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Cardiff sure looks beautiful and colourful in spring. Great shots!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely park draped in spring flowers.
and great shots too.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> Cardiff sure looks beautiful and colourful in spring. Great shots!


Thanks



capricorn2000 said:


> lovely park draped in spring flowers.
> and great shots too.


Thanks

P4183337 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183338 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183339 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4183340 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183345 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183346 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4183347 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183349 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183351 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks

P4183358 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183360 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183361 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4183362 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183363 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183365 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4183366 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183368 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183372 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4183373 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183375 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183376 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4183378 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183379 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183382 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice updates cardiff.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks

P4183383 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183390 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183395 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4183397 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183399 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183400 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4183402 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183403 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4183405 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Fantastic shots cardiff!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

I really like this one. I`m curious what this lovely building is?

P4183403 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> Fantastic shots cardiff!


Thanks



paul62 said:


> I really like this one. I`m curious what this lovely building is?


Its a popular pub, i think it used to have accommodation back in the day as well.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice new photos, cardiff :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

I love that seemingly medieval mooted castle. and the rest of the city is equally beautiful.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Indeed very nice new photos, cardiff :cheers:


Thanks



alexander2000 said:


> I love that seemingly medieval mooted castle. and the rest of the city is equally beautiful.


Thanks, it is a real mix of ages the castle from Roman all the way to the present day. Most of the castle though is from the medieval period.

Some pics of HMS Dragon arriving in Roath Dock, Cardiff being the ships home port. The ship only just made it in, with the lines on the buoys snapping when coming through one of the old lock gates as it got stuck (maybe next time they will put the buoys on after they get it in!).

P5143438 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5143445 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5143447 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5143448 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P5143451 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5143459 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5143466 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5143467 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P5143469 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

BBC production studios

P5143473 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

love the planting and streetscape around here even if the area is far from finished

P5143474 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

New media offices

P5143475 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P5143478 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5143485 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5143486 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

A walk around the bay, its gearing up for the NATO summit this week at the Celtic Manor resort, there are literally hundreds of police, a lot with machine guns, hourly patrols of the docks and massive fencing encapsulating miles of the city and motorways around the Celtic Manor. 

P8315979 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8315980 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8315981 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8315982 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P8315983 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8315984 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8315986 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8315987 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P8315988 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Cardiff bay beach, like an old Victorian fair with lots of things for the kids

P8315989 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8315990 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8315991 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P8315995 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8315996 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8316000 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8316002 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P8316003 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8316005 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8316007 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8316008 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P8316009 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8316010 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8316012 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8316011 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P8316014 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8316015 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8316016 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8316018 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8316019 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great to see a new batch in this thread again. Cardiff looking fantastic in the late summer sunshine.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks

I went for a drive around the city center to see the security precautions

P8316023 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8316025 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P8316027 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Next day watching the first of the NATO warships arriving, HMS Duncan passing Penarth pier on the outskirts of Cardiff

P9026029 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Incidentally Penarth pier was voted the best in the UK in a recent poll, also voted one of Wales favorite places. Its recently completed a multi-million pound redevelopment and looks amazing and is a really useful place to the locals

P9026031 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9026032 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9026033 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9026034 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9026035 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9026036 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9026037 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9026043 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9026049 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9026047 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9026050 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

reconstruction of a burnt down building, looks quite authentic and should re-enliven the waterfront here

P9026051 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9026052 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

entering the docks, the water isnt dirty but is very tidal so a lot of sediment in the water

P9026053 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

P9026054 (b) by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9026063 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

HMS Duncan entering the docks, you can see the barrage that stop the fresh water entering the tidal bristol channel

P9026065 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9026068 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9026069 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9026074 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9026075 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

P9026076 (b) by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9026081 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9026083 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9026084 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9026086 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates as usually :cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks

NATO warships in the bay, from UK, France, Netherlands, Norway, Latvia, Lithuania

P9036145 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9036146 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9036148 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9036149 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9036159 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9036160 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9036172 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9036175 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9036176 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9046177 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9046178 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9046179 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9046180 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9046182 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9046183 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9046184 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Waiting for world leaders arriving for dinner in the castle

P9046185 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9046187 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The protests they were expecting were extremely small

P9046188 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9046189 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Most people there were there for the spectacle and atmosphere

P9046192 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9046193 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

NATO flag above the castle

P9046196 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9046201 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Lots of police

P9046204 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Watching the fly past

P9056216 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9056217 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9056219 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9056223 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9056226 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9056230 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9056231 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9056232 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9056234 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9066245 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9066247 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9066249 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

A stroll around Llandaff, Cardiff cathedral area

The cathedral is built into the side of a hill

P9066257 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The remains of the bell tower, they had to demolish some houses to reveal it

P9066262 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9066263 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9066264 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9066265 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9066266 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9066267 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9066268 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9066269 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9066273 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9066279 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9066283 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9066285 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9066291 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The castle in Llandaff

P9066295 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9066296 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9066297 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9066299 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9066300 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Walking through the park to an area known as Pontcanna, a very nice area that separates the city center from Llandaff

P9066301 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9066303 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9066304 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9066306 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9066307 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9066308 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9066309 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9066310 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P9066311 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P9066314 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Lots of nice restaurants and little bars/cafes.

P9066316 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ that area is gorgeous cardi. 

Can you please tell me, is exposed-stone used much in Cardiff and is the city renowned for its stone buildings, sort of like Aberdeen in Scotland is known as the 'slate city'? Just curious cos my home city is abundant in exposed stone buildings too. :cheers:


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

beautiful architecture and nice shots too.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

skymantle said:


> ^^ that area is gorgeous cardi.
> 
> Can you please tell me, is exposed-stone used much in Cardiff and is the city renowned for its stone buildings, sort of like Aberdeen in Scotland is known as the 'slate city'? Just curious cos my home city is abundant in exposed stone buildings too. :cheers:


Thanks, i love it as its very uniform in architecture and the avenues of trees and heavy stone buildings really make it peaceful and quiet. Exposed stone is the most common building material in affluent areas of the city. I wouldn't say the city is famous for a type of stone, but mostly its local dark stone with highlights of Bath stone which when clean is very striking. Two other types i quite like are ones that are highlighted with red stone and then you have the weird random stone walls that arn't very common else where in the world like this one

P4183403 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3066962 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3066963 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3066969 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The Coal exchange, the owners went into liquidation and hopefully the new trust that has been set up will see it renovation! A very importnat building to this part of the world and history as the first cheque for £1million was set here. 

P3066972 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3066978 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3066980 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3066981 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3066983 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3066985 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3066986 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3066990 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3066992 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3066994 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3066995 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3066996 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Approaching central square, where a big new development is underway

P3066997 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3066999 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067000 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067006 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

There are big plans to enclose the old station in a much larger one


P3067007 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3067011 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067012 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067013 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067016 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3067021 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067028 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067037 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067041 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Great stuff Cardiff. It`s been a few months.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great to see some fresh photos in the winter sunshine. Very nice detail shots of Cardiff's architecture - it is something I've been impressed by on my jaunts over there in the last few years.


----------



## Barafundle (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice photos. Central Square will hopefully be very different in a few years. I look forward to seeing it develop and you capturing progress!


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice shots and beautiful city.


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

A charming, warm and beautiful city. I did not know Cardiff was such a gem.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful city and pictures!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

paul62 said:


> Great stuff Cardiff. It`s been a few months.


Thanks, yes took a break from taking pics for a while



Bristol Mike said:


> Great to see some fresh photos in the winter sunshine. Very nice detail shots of Cardiff's architecture - it is something I've been impressed by on my jaunts over there in the last few years.


Thanks, i love the little details that make a building good to look at



Barafundle said:


> Very nice photos. Central Square will hopefully be very different in a few years. I look forward to seeing it develop and you capturing progress!


Thanks, it will be exciting, already work being done around the area to prepare. Its the worst area of the city center as most other areas have been developed over the years, and its great to see it developed into something that will be a great gateway to the city.



DaveF12 said:


> nice shots and beautiful city.


Thanks



TimothyR said:


> A charming, warm and beautiful city. I did not know Cardiff was such a gem.


Thanks, you should visit!



Benonie said:


> Beautiful city and pictures!


Thanks

P3067043 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067047 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067048 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067051 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3067052 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067053 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067056 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067058 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3067068 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067074 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067073 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067075 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3067078 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067080 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067081 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067082 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3067085 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067086 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067091 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067092 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3067093 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067097 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067103 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067105 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3067111 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067112 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067114 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067118 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3067121 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067127 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067129 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3067133 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3067134 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077138 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077141 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077143 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3077144 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077148 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077149 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077153 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3077154 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077157 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077160 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077162 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3077163 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077165 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077166 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077169 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

There is some very good pics of street activity. They are very clear aswell.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates from Cardiff :cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

diddyD said:


> There is some very good pics of street activity. They are very clear aswell.


Thanks!



christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice updates from Cardiff :cheers:


Thanks!

P3077170 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077172 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077176 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077182 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3077184 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077185 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077187 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077188 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3077190 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077191 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077194 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077195 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3077196 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077200 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077202 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077204 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P3077209 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

very beautiful town, would like to live there. How about economic situation and jobs?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

To answer your question here is an article from the BBC

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-29174074

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...st-city-live-UK-Dorset-best-place-retire.html



> Residents are some of the most likely to have a job, have the lowest living expenses and have seen the highest growth in their disposable income of anyone in the country, according to the MoneySupermarket Quality of Living Index.


Some pics from this years spring along the dock feeder and up through to the civic center blossom

P4237716 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237717 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237719 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237721 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4237724 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237728 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237726 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237729 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4237730 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237731 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237736 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237738 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4237739 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237740 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237741 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237744 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4237745 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237746 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237747 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237749 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4237750 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Latest phase of Capital quarter nearing topping out

P4237753 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Next phase of the development to kick off, hopefully a nice canal side area in a few months

P4237752 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P4237754 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Some nice updates of Cardiff. I'm visiting the city for work the week after next, unfortunately don't think I'll have much time to look around.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

There is some good clear pics - nice update^


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> Some nice updates of Cardiff. I'm visiting the city for work the week after next, unfortunately don't think I'll have much time to look around.


That's a shame, where are you staying?



diddyD said:


> There is some good clear pics - nice update^


Thanks

P4237755 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237756 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237757 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Phase 1 of Central square coming along nicely. Master plan for the area has been passed by the Council.

P4237759 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4237761 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237762 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237764 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Overlooking the river

P4237766 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4237767 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237769 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237772 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237774 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4237775 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237776 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Recently refurbished and cleaned Welsh Assembly building

P4237780 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237781 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4237784 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237789 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237793 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237794 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P4237799 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237803 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P4237812 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

cardiff said:


> That's a shame, where are you staying?


Not staying anywhere, there and back in a day, which is why I won't have much time!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice updates from sunny Cardiff!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PA139580 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139581 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139582 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139584 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Great western pub with BT Stadium house in background

PA139585 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Bright Marriott car park

PA139588 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139590 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Custom house on the right, now empty but once the canal run next to it to the docks

PA139591 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Once the theater district, now clubs and bars dominate this area

PA139592 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139593 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Construction at central square, things are looking really promising for this area!

PA139595 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

The tall building used to be part of the Royal hotel i think but is now apartments, the clock is originally from the Pierhead building, that was discovered in America and returned and restored

PA139596 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Royal arcade

PA139598 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Admiral insurance HQ

PA139599 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139600 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

The Chapel restaurant and former British Gas building

PA139607 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Kind of a weird pano but gives the idea of scale

PA139612 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139621 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139622 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139623 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PA139624 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139627 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139626 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Cspitol shopping center/mall

PA139628 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Looking good! Nice set of pictures.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks

PA139629 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Dominions house, soon to be converted to a boutique hotel with rooftop restaurant

PA139630 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139632 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Y Parc hotel on right adn New Theater on left down the street

PA139634 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PA139636 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139638 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Windsor place

PA139639 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139640 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PA139643 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139646 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Park place and a section of the national museum at the end of the road

PA139647 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139650 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Main University of Cardiff building

PA139653 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139655 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

National assembly of Wales and Welsh office

PA139657 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

National war memorial

PA139666 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PA139669 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

National Museum of Wales

PA139671 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

City hall

PA139672 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139673 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Law courts

PA139675 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139677 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139678 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139679 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Castle walls

PA139682 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Hilton hotel on right

PA139684 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139685 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Cardiff castle, rugby ball was for the world cup

PA139686 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

St johns square

PA139688 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139689 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139690 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139694 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful city! kay:


----------



## Barafundle (Aug 7, 2007)

Great shots. You are going to be busy over the next few years if all the proposed developments start. Do you have a favourite that you would like to capture?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Romashka01 said:


> Beautiful city! kay:


Thanks



Barafundle said:


> Great shots. You are going to be busy over the next few years if all the proposed developments start. Do you have a favourite that you would like to capture?


Thanks, I think the under construction central square is my favorite development as it will greatly improve the entire area, the only unattractive area in the city center. As stated in another website where nearly all discussion of Cardiff development occurs, the amount of development around this part of the city center is huge and potentially huge if recent proposals come off.

"Can you imagine how much busier the city centre could be if there was 1,500 MoJ jobs at Central Square, almost 4,000 HMRC at Callaghan Square, an extra 800 or so L&G jobs"

As with most UK cities Cardiff constructions and development has picked up again with some relatively huge schemes coming to reality and different phases nearing completion. 1 Central Square is nearly externally complete and this was a pipe dream only just over a year ago.

PA139695 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Central market hall

PA139696 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139700 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139707 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PA139712 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139713 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139714 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139718 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PA139720 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139722 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139724 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PA139726 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------

